# Slowenien Spinnfischen



## Salmonidenangler (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
ist August überhaupt geeignet um in Slowenien Marmoratas und Co zu befischen?
Ich suche ein Gewässer mit Mehrtageskarten zum Spinnfischen in einem Gewässer mit Marmoratas etc.
Tageskarte lieber nicht über 40 Euro :q
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Slowenien Spinnfischen*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist August überhaupt geeignet um in Slowenien Marmoratas und Co zu befischen?
> Ich suche ein Gewässer mit Mehrtageskarten zum Spinnfischen in einem Gewässer mit Marmoratas etc.
> Tageskarte lieber nicht über 40 Euro :q
> ...




Hallo,


August mit Abstrichen. Tagsüber kannst DU es da meist vergessen (zu heiss) müßtest Dich auf früh uns abends beschränken. Gleiches gilt für Juli, wird erst Ende August wieder besser, bezogen auf heuer würde ich nicht vor 25. August fahren. Die besten Monate sind Mai, Juni und September. Oktober geht auch noch, falls erlaubt.
Spinnfischen in guten Salmonidengewässern fast überall verboten, da geht nur das Fliegenfischen. Mit der Spinnrute hast Du wahrscheinlich nur Zugang zu zweit- und drittklassigen Gewässern, wobei Du dann schon eher mit den 40 Euro pro Tag hinkommst. Ansonsten geht es bei 50 Euro erst an. Allerdings kenne ich auch nichts über 80 Euro, womit die Slowenen immer noch deutlich günstiger sind als die Österreicher (meistens zumindest).
Ein wirklich schönes Land, ich bin in 4 Wochen wieder dort.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Slowenien Spinnfischen*

Hallo Lajos,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich mir wohl nur einen Tag gönnen |wavey: und eher in den Pfingstferien 2019 planen.
LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Slowenien Spinnfischen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schönes Land, ich bin in 4 Wochen wieder dort.



Finde ich auch, wir fahren Anfang Juli wieder hin. Letztes Jahr fand ich die Fischerei im Juli sensationell, Anfang September waren die Fische deutlich pingeliger.
Dieses Jahr machen wir für 3 Tage einen Abstecher zu Soca, bin mal gespannt, wie die Eindrücke dort sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Slowenien Spinnfischen*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, wir fahren Anfang Juli wieder hin. Letztes Jahr fand ich die Fischerei im Juli sensationell, Anfang September waren die Fische deutlich pingeliger.
> Dieses Jahr machen wir für 3 Tage einen Abstecher zu Soca, bin mal gespannt, wie die Eindrücke dort sind.




Hallo,


na dann viel Glück. Wenn ihr es einrichten könnt, fahrt nicht am Wochenende an die Soca, da kommen viele Italiener rüber.
Ich habe zwar überhaupt nicht gegen Italiener, eher das Gegenteil, aber unter der Woche ist es dort gewöhnlich etwas ruhiger - obwohl die Soca ist lang.




Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Slowenien Spinnfischen*

Hallo Lajos,

wir sind zum Glück von Montag bis Donnerstag dort, 3 Tage sind für die Angelei eingeplant. Mal sehen, ob wir die richtigen Fliegen dabei haben. #h

Gruß


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Slowenien Spinnfischen*

Hallo Leute,


  ich komme aus Slowenin und kann das, was „Lajos1“ über das Angeln in den Sommermonaten geschrieben hat, nur bestätigen. Ich selbst habe in der Soca zwar noch nie geangelt (erstens, weil sie für mich zu teuer ist, zweitens aber, weil ich mich nicht mehr mit Fliegenfischen beschäftige und weil sie auch etwas zu weit entfernt für mich ist); was aber für andere Flüsse gilt, wird wohl auch für die Soca gelten.


  Im Mittellauf Socas vor der Italienischen Grenze ist aber auch das Spinnfischen erlaubt und dort sind die Karten auch nicht so teuer (siehe Link). Man kann aber auch in anderen Flüssen in dem westlichen Teil Sloweniens auf die Marmorata spinnfischen.


https://www.ribiskekarte.si/de/rd-soca/soca-8


  Ihr könnt mir ruhig schreiben, wenn ihr was braucht. Vielleicht können wir mal zusammen unser Angelglück versuchen, wenn einer von euch nach Slowenien kommt #h



Gruß aus Slowenien!


----------

